# Move system to another HDD & create encrypted home



## embr (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey folks,

What would be the correct way to move an existing system to a second hard disk and simultaneously create an encrypted home on that second HDD (with content of the further unencrypted home from the first hard disk)?

Greetings


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2015)

What filesystem is the original disk using? ZFS or UFS? The best way to move things depends on it.


----------



## embr (Nov 4, 2015)

The filesystem is UFS, but concurrently moving to ZFS would be a nice benefit.


----------

